# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  level spot 70-80 ??

## archlord12345

Can anyone tell me what's the best level spot for 70 to 80 thanks

----------


## Ninjataktikz

Go to fields of gold. Lower left corner on the map. Chain events give 15 k exp each u can Prlly lvl to 80 in couple hours

----------


## hahajung

where is this fields of gold? ruins of orr?

----------


## prolike

Ruind of Orr is the best, ask 4 events in the map chat, there are no quests

----------

